# pin point technolgy



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

They wont improve your X count by improving your shot, but they will help drive and arrow home a bit better to prevent bounce outs of certain targets.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Another benefit of the PinPoint is that on bag targets, like we use on the 3 Star Tour, the arrow goes in at it's impact point. Sometimes on these bags, you may slide into a hole that a previous archer has made. With pin-point technology, this does not happen. I used standard Pro-Points in Vegas, and PinPoints in Louisville, and saw the difference they made simply on how the arrow "laid" in the bail. 

They are definately worth the investment. ProPoints are by far the best point on the market.....


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

S4 300-60 said:


> Another benefit of the PinPoint is that on bag targets, like we use on the 3 Star Tour, the arrow goes in at it's impact point. Sometimes on these bags, you may slide into a hole that a previous archer has made. With pin-point technology, this does not happen. I used standard Pro-Points in Vegas, and PinPoints in Louisville, and saw the difference they made simply on how the arrow "laid" in the bail.
> 
> They are definately worth the investment. ProPoints are by far the best point on the market.....


Yep now I got to get him to make some for the 30X:wink:


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

JAVI said:


> Yep now I got to get him to make some for the 30X:wink:


Yeah and the 2413 for smashing the other guys arrows in marked 3D!:tongue::wink:


----------

